# [installation] Gentoo Sony VGN S5M

## xirus

C'est mon premier poste sur ce forum, alors bonjour à tous,

Voila ça fais 2 ans maintenan que je suis sous Linux, j'utilisais jusqu'à présent Ubuntu qui est assez simple d'installation, y'à de ça 5 mois j'ai esayé la Gentoo sur mon ordi, j'avais réussi à arriver a quelque chose en ligne de commande mais pas du tout stable, lorsque je fesais "emerge" il me mettait des erreur comme quoi il ne pouvait pas installer certain paquet (à mon souvenir j'avais un problème avec GCC je crois...). Pour l'install j'avais suivis le manuel, donc j'pense que le problème vient au moment de la configuration du noyau. Donc si quelqu'un a déjà installer Gentoo sur un Sony VGN S5M ou une configuration similaire, s'il peut m'indiquer sa configuration... Ou sinon une ame charitable veut bien se creuser la tete avec moi   :Wink:  Voila se serai cool parce que c'est une distrib qui m'interesse pas mal...

Configuration de mon matériel: 

Processeur

	Intel® Centrino Mobile Technology with Intel® Pentium® M processor 740 (1.73 GHz and 533 MHz FSB)

RAM

	Memory: 1.5GB DDR2 SDRAM (PC2-4200 DDR2-533 CL=4)(1 x 512 MB + 1 x 1024MB ), maximum 2 GB DDR2 SDRAM

Disque dur 

	80 GB (Serial ATA, 5400 rpm) hard disc drive

Puce graphique

	NVIDIA® GeForce Go 6400 with TurboCache graphics chip, supporting 128 MB

Ecran

	13.3" WXGA (1280 x 800) X-black LCD screen

Lecteur CD/DVD 	Graveur DVD

	Double layer DVD±RW drive

Carte réseau

	Ethernet network (100BASE-TX / 10BASE-T) (RJ-45), PSTN: built-in V.92/V.90 (56 Kbps) data/fax modem (RJ-11), Wireless LAN IEEE802.11b/g

Connectique

	docking station, i.LINK (IEEE1394) S400 port, 2 Hi-Speed USB (USB 2.0) ports (high/full/low speed supported) Type A connector, Monitor (VGA) port, Headphones jack, Microphone jack, DC In port, Memory Stick media slot (Standard size, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Duo, high-speed data transfer compatible)Last edited by xirus on Fri Jun 15, 2007 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut, et bienvenue à toi  :Smile: 

Peux-tu lire les règles de notre forum et mettre ton titre en conformité stp ?

Ensuite, pour ta config du noyau, un lspci t'en apprendra bien plus sur ta config matos (chipset etc.) et donc sur les drivers à sélectionner dans le noyau. Lire l'aide de chaque option peut également être instructif pour savoir à quels chipsets elle correspondent  :Smile: 

----------

## xirus

Merci pour le conseil du titre, je n'avais pas lu les règles du forum   :Wink: 

Pour la configuration, je vais faire un lspci pour avoir la configuration exacte et je posterai le resultat ce soir...

Merci pour l'aide...

----------

## xirus

Voila ce que lspci m'a donné sur ma distrib Ubuntu:

tristan@tristan-FeistyFawn:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache] (rev a1)

06:05.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

06:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

06:05.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller

06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 03)

06:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête avec la configuration du noyau, tu peux toujours utiliser genkernel.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/genkernel.xml

----------

## kopp

Si on commence sans s'occuper des FireWire et lecteurs de cartes, tout le matériel est du truc classique de portable, intel, qui est bien intégré dans le noyau, tu peux facilement trouver des infos sur les configurations requises par des portables équivalents sur le wiki gentoo.

Ensuite, en cherchant les wiki, internet et le forum tu devrais pouvoir trouver comment configurer les derniers trucs. 

Sinon genkernel est la solution

----------

## xirus

Je vous remercie pour les réponses, je vais essayer ça dans la journée...

Pour Genkernel ça a l'air bien mais si ça me fait quelque chose déjà tout fais, et que je ne comprends pas c'est un peu dommage, j'aimerai bien par la suite savoir compiler mon noyau tout seul, enfin faut bien commencer... 

Merci et je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution.

----------

## Desintegr

Bah c'est simple, quand j'ai configuré moi-même mon noyau pour la première fois, tout n'a pas fonctionné du premier coup.

Il faut très bien connaître son matériel (lspci et les autres outils dans ce genre peuvent aider) pour savoir quels modules il faut activer ou non. Sinon, il faut également lire la documentation fournit avec le noyau (accessible via le bouton help lors du menuconfig) qui peut donner beaucoup d'informations supplémentaires.

Pour le configurer correctement, il faut parcourir toutes les rubriques une par une. Ça peut prendre beaucoup de temps, surtout si c'est la première fois, mais c'est le seul moyen efficace pour ne pas oublier un module.

Il faut également savoir que de mettre trop de modules n'est pas très grave, ils ne seront pas utilisés. Mais ne pas mette les modules nécessaires (pilotes pour le controleur IDE/SATA, modules pour les systèmes de fichiers, etc.), ça peut empêcher le bon démarrage du système.

Un début de documentation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## xirus

Bon voila je me suis lancé dans l'installation...

Premier soucis vient du montage de mon disque NTFS... ( mais ça pour le moment ce n'est pas un problème majeur vu que dessus c'est Windows Vista...)

Deuxième soucis vient de mon make.conf, et je pense que mon probleme l'orsque je fesais un emerge sur mes anciennes installation venaient de là...

En faite si quelqu'un peut vite fais m'expliquer comment le configurer parce que j'ai fais une recherche et j'ai suivis ce tuto http://www.gentoofr.org/article19.html mais j'ai du mal avec les fonctions USE et CFLAGS...   :Confused: 

Merci de votre aide

----------

## kopp

Pour les CFLAGS, voilà (version gcc 3.4 et supérieures) :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_M.28Centrino.29.2FCeleron_M

Pour USE : tu mets ce qui t'intéresse, de toutes façons tu peux changer avec le temps. Utilise l'option --verbose de emerge quand tu installes des paquet et regardes les options disponibles au fur et à mesure, tu peux les rajouter si elles t'intéressent. (emerge -avuND world pour que tous les paquets affectés soient recompilés)

J'avais écrit un truc explicatif sur USE il y a quelque temps déjà : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-428121.html

(disponible aussi sur le wiki : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USE )

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu ne nous donnes ni ton /etc/fstab, ni ton /etc/make.conf, on va avoir du mal à t'aider :

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/fstab
```

```
$ grep -v ^# /etc/make.conf
```

Note pratique : "grep -v ^# nom_du_fichier" permet d'afficher toutes les lignes du fichier sauf celles ne commençant pas par # (commentaires).  :Wink: 

----------

## xirus

Ben en faite la j'suis en train de faire l'installation, j'suis a l'étape 5.e Configurer les options de compilation du manuel... Si ça je peux les modifiers par la suite, je les laisse d'origine, et je ferai les optimisations plus tard... 

Merci de votre aide.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Non, il faut faire le CFLAGS dès le début, ça t'évitera de tout recompiler.

Attention, ne change pas le CHOST !

SInon tu peux mettres des USE que tu sais que tu auras besoin genre gnome ou kde, qt, gtk, etc

----------

## CryoGen

 *xirus wrote:*   

> Ben en faite la j'suis en train de faire l'installation, j'suis a l'étape 5.e Configurer les options de compilation du manuel... Si ça je peux les modifiers par la suite, je les laisse d'origine, et je ferai les optimisations plus tard... 
> 
> Merci de votre aide.  

 

règle au moins les cflags ^^

Si tu vas uiliser gnome ajoute gnome -kde à ton USE et si tu prefère Kde ben tu fait l'inverse.

Bref, emerge -av est ton ami pour reperer les flags , equery uses <nom du prog> permet d'avoir la description des flags d'un paquet. 

Si tu en viens à emerger xorg il serrait bon de definir les variables INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS  :Wink: 

----------

## xirus

Voila mon installation est terminé,

J'ai toute fois eu un problème au niveau des modules du noyau, j'ai du configurer les modules, donc j'ai tappé la commande 

# find /lib/modules/<version de mon noyau>/ -type f _iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

est j'ai eu aucun retour donc je sais pas si c'est important ou pas...

----------

## xirus

J'pense mettre mal expliqué dsl...

Alors voila en faite j'en suis à "12. Et que faire ensuite ?"

Tout c'est bien déroulé (j''ai surement du oublier de compiler dans trucs dans le noyau mais je verai plus tard) là ou je pense avoir un problème par la suite, c'est au niveau de "7.e. Les modules du noyau", quand j'ai voulu lister la liste des modules avec 

# find /lib/modules/<version de mon noyau>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

j'ai eu aucun retour   :Confused: 

Et j'aimerai savoir si c'est normal et si il y aura des conséquences par la suite...

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## salamandrix

à moins que tu es tous mis en dur dans le noyau, cela ne semble pas trop normal.

Un bon guide pour la configuration du noyau :

christian casteyde

mais je suppose que tu connais déjà.

Attention, les réponses conseillées ne sont pas toujours celles qui correspondent à son envie. Christian Casteyde met « le minimun »...  :Smile:  Bonne lecture et prévois quelques heures.

édit : c'est une question bête je sais mais tu as bien fait : make modules_install après la compilation du noyau ?

édit 2 : oubli d'un pluriel (mais il y a encore sans doute des phautes d'aurthaugraffes)Last edited by salamandrix on Mon Jul 09, 2007 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polytan

et autre truc bête, si tu utilises un initrd, n'oublie pas de faire un repertoir /initrd ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xirus

Merci je vais lire ça...   :Cool: 

Sinon oui j'ai fais 

# make && make modules_install

apres avoir configuré le noyau...

----------

## salamandrix

euhhh sans le # j'espère...  :Embarassed: 

---> []

----------

## polytan

Ca dégénère !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xirus

nan nan j'ai juste fais un copier/coller du manuel...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xirus

Voila apres quelques semaines de lecture (et de vacances aussi   :Very Happy:  ), je me repanche sur mon install de Gentoo...

Je suis arrivé au stade où la compilation du noyau à l'air d'être correcte, mon système est a jour, mais, il y a toujour un "mais", lorsque je fais un 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world, il me dit:

*IMPORTANT: 27 config files in '/etc' need updating.

Si quelqu'un peu m'aider sur ce petit problème ce serai gentil.

Merci

PS: je n'ai pas encore installé gnome donc j'suis toujour sans interface graphique.

make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X gtk gnome hal avahi"

----------

## default

tu as des fichiers de conf qui doivent être mis à jour (ou pas nécessairement)

il va donc falloir lancer etc-update et ne pas faire l'erreur que beaucoup de gens (dont moi) ont eu fait : choisir l'option -3 sans voir quels fichiers de conf sont impactés.

prends bien le temps de comprendre etc-update avant d'aller remplacer tous tes fichiers ;)

----------

## xirus

Merci pour ta réponse

J'ai fais une petite recherche et j'ai suivis la documentation

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

Maintenant mon "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" ne me renvois plus d'erreurs.

Merci de l'aide, je vais poursuivre dans mon installation   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xirus

Voila je m'attaque maintenant à la connexion Wi-Fi...

Un autre petit problème se pose à moi, lorsque je boot, il me charge mon matériel, il me dit ipw2200 a été trouvé mais que par contre impossible de charger le firmware "reason -2"...   :Sad: 

Est-ce que j'ai oublié de spécifier une option lors de la compilation de mon noyau? Et est-ce que c'est possible de le recompiler maintenant?

----------

## kwenspc

Hum fait une recherche sur ce forum je crois que ce type de sujet a déjà été traité (je suis même sûr d'avoir vu plus ou moins le même truc mais pour une ipw3945 - ou un truc comme ça)

----------

## xirus

Je crois savoir d'où vient mon problème je pensais avoir compiler ipw2200 dans mon noyau mais apparement non...

Est-ce que c'est possible de le faire maintenant?   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

bien sûr que tu peux, hop!

----------

## xirus

Et je vais devoir tout recompiler ou je peux juste recompiler ipw2200?

Je vais faire une recherche pour savoir comment je peux faire...   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Si tu veux un modules, oui tu config ton noyau pour avoir le driver en module, make & make modules_install et c'est tout oui. ça va te compiler juste ce nouveau module, pas besoin de redémarre. tu fais modprobe ipw2200 et zou

----------

## xirus

Apres recompilation toujour le même problème...

```
# modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found
```

```
dmesg | grep ipw2200

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:0b.0 failed with error -5
```

Il se pourrai que cela vienne du noyau, j'ai trouver uen solution sur le forum ubuntu-fr.org

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=140576

J'vais tenter cette solution et je vous tiens au courant

Merci de votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

cherche dans le forum et le wiki : il faut installer un paquet contenant le firmware   :Exclamation: 

----------

## kopp

tu es sûr d'avoir fait make modules_install après avoir ajouté le pilote en module dans la config du noyau ?

ton /usr/src/linux correspond-il bien au noyau que tu utilises ?

----------

## xirus

J'ai emerge net-wireless/ieee80211 net-wireless/ipw2200 net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wi-Fi

mais cela ne change rien j'ai toujour Module ipw2200 not found   :Confused: 

oui j'ai bien fais make && make modules_install apres avoir configuré mon noyau

----------

## xirus

Comment fait-on pour savoir si /usr/src/linux correspond bien au noyau que j'utilise ?   :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

ls -l /usr/src (pour voir sur quoi pointe le lien linux) et tu compares avec ce que te donnes uname -a

----------

## xirus

Ca me renvois ceci:

```
# ls -l /usr/src

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx   1  root root     22    Jul    8 03:15    linux-> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  20  root root  4096  Aug  22 13:06    linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  19  root root  4096  Aug  17 19:27    linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2
```

```
# uname -a

Linux Localhost 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sun Jul 8 04:00:55 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R)

Pentium(R) M Processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## kwenspc

il me semble maintenant que net-wireless/ieee80211 n'a plus besoin d'être emergé. Bon ceci dit ton noyau semble être le bon (le lien linux pointe vers le bon rep). Va dans /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/  (après je crois que c'est kernel/net il me semble) tu dois pouvoir y trouver l'endroit où est censé être le mopdule pour ta carte wifi, peut-être que le nom n'est pas ipw2200 (quoique si mes souvenirs sont bons ce doit être le cas).

----------

## xirus

Dans /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/kernel, j'ai soi crypto soi drivers

Et dans un j'ai geode-aes.ko, padlock-aes.ko padlock-sha.ko padlock.ko

et dans l'autre j'ai cbc.ko, sha1.ko sha256.ko

J'ai rien qui me fasse penser a ma carte Wi-Fi   :Sad: 

Sinon juste par curiosité comment se fait-il que j'ai Linux qui pointe vers 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 alors que j'ai une version plus rescente d'un autre noyau (linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2)?

Merci de ton aide

----------

## kwenspc

ça c'est parce que le lien symbolique n'a pas été automatiquement mis à jour, il faut le demander explicitement via un use flag (symlink je crois). Mais perso je préfère le mettre à jour moi même quand effectivement je passe à une nouvelle version du noyau. Là toi ta machine tourne sous un 2.6.20 et ton symlink pointe bien vers le 2.6.20 donc ça va. 

Sinon c'est space que l'ipw2200 soit pas là, je comprends pas trop.

----------

## xirus

Par contre quand je fais 

```
# cd /lib/firmware

# ls 

LICENSE.ipw2200-fw   ipw2200-bss.fw   ipw2200-ibss.fw   ipw2200-sniffer.fw
```

Il a apparu dans ce repertoir apres avoir installé net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

----------

## kopp

Normalement tout est dans le noyau maintenant pour l'ipw2200. 

Que donne ?

```
find /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/ -type f -iname *ipw*
```

----------

## xirus

```
find /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/ -type f -iname *ipw*
```

Ca me renvoit rien du tout...

Donc j'ai essayé de recompiler et maintenant j'arrive meme plus a booter:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-bloc(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc(0,0)
```

pfff   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

